# What do you think?



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

I have had two or three odd cycles lately.  I seem to ovulate on days 13-17, but then have a very long luteal phase which varies from 15 to 24 days - my January cycle, on 100mg Clomid, was like that.  This doesn't seem right.

Would it be quite mad to think that these odd cycles have been chemical pregnancies that didn't last long enough to show up on an HPT?  I know luteal phases can vary but I assumed this variance wouldn't be any more than a couple of days.

I'm having an HSG on Monday too - does it hurt?


----------



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

Hello 

I dont know much about the lutael phase ! 

But.....please dont worry  about the HSG I had it done 3 months ago and it was fine, i took 2 very very strong painkillers about one hour prior to it and it helped.

It was uncomfy but not painful, kinda like a smear test that stings a wee bit!! I had a great nurse and she held me hand the whole time, told me to close my eyes and think about the end result (hopefully a baby!! ) she aslo told me of sucess stories  about people falling pregant in the couple of months after the HSG flushed their tubes clear!!!!

so please dont worry , I even had a male doc  doign mine and it honeslty was no where near as bad as i thought it would be!!!!

Hope everything goes well, the good thing is you get the result there and then!

x
Sam


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya!

I can't answer either about the luteal phase i'm afraid, but hopefully someone will be along soon who does!!

The HSG didn't hurt, it was like a normal smear test with a few seconds of what was like AF crampy pains. I had my hand held as well by a lovely nurse.... bless them!   Though its a bit sticky afterwards when you have to hobble to the loo  

Good luck XX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

mrstrellis sorry i cant help with your chemical PG question, maybe someone at your clinic to tell you weather what you are experiencing is "normal" due to the fact of you being on clomid, i do know it has a weird effect on cycles b ut have no definate answers for you 

as for the HSG i was asleep when i had mine done as had a lap at same time, try not to worry, some women find it easy others dont but you will be well looked after at the clinic + be sure to let them know of your concerns if any when you go 

xxx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

cleg said:


> mrstrellis sorry i cant help with your chemical PG question, maybe someone at your clinic to tell you weather what you are experiencing is "normal" due to the fact of you being on clomid, i do know it has a weird effect on cycles b ut have no definate answers for you
> 
> xxx


I've had a couple of similar experiences before I took Clomid as well. Hopefully I will be able to get next month's cycle monitored.

Thanks for the HSG reassurance - my consultant was all for my having one in my lunch hour. He said I should take some painkillers before the procedure, so I'll definitely do that.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

lunch hour  wouldnt go that far like  yep take some nice strong painkillers hunny + you should be fine, have you got someone to go with you ? may be a good idea 

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you're definitely ovulating between cd13 and 17 and having luteal phases of 15-24 days long then this is slightly longer than usual.  

However, it's a complete myth that luteal phase is always 14 days....it can be anywhere between 10 and 17/18 days and still be classed as normal so I wouldn't say yours was drastically long.

I ovulate cd14/15 every month but cycles are 30/31 days so luteal phase of 16/17 days which according to our consultant is absolutely fine and nothing to worry about.

Obviously there's the chance that you've had chemical pregnancies but if no +ve hpts or blood tests then difficult to know for sure (I've had either +ve hpts and/or blood tests with all my chem pgs up to 5 and half weeks).

Clomid can cause cycles to lengthen (and shorten) but if you're concerned then I would discuss with your consultant.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

cleg said:


> lunch hour  wouldnt go that far like  yep take some nice strong painkillers hunny + you should be fine, have you got someone to go with you ? may be a good idea
> 
> xxx


Blimey, that was painful. It kind of felt how I imagine being kicked in the goolies must feel to men, only more prolonged and intense. I took some painkillers first but the only ones I had were slow-release paracetamol, so they didn't kick in until afterwards.

But it's all OK - I was able to watch the dye going in which sort of distracted me a bit, and everything's fine with no blockages or anything. I have a retroverted uterus but this is apparently nothing to worry about.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw hunny  i am really pleased that you have no problems  must be a relief

glad you are ok so rest up hunny, your bits have had a right ole day of it 

are you being monitored now then hun ?

xxx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

I will find out tomorrow as I've an NHS consultant appointment then.  Playing one off against the other...

At the very least I'm going to organise a post-ovulation blood test to confirm the Clomid really is working.

I was disappointed to find the HSG dye isn't blue as I imagined.  It's clear: opaque to x-rays but not to visible light.    

Well *I* found it interesting.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well the least they could of done was give you some bonnie dye 

let me know how you get on tommorow 

xxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya Mrs!

Glad its all over with for you and everything is ok  

I found it really really interesting too, though my fallopian tubes looked nothing like i imagined! More like Mr Tickles arms than tubes   

Let us know how the consultation goes X


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

abbybella said:


> Hiya Mrs!
> 
> Glad its all over with for you and everything is ok
> 
> ...


The consultation was a very funny joke. When I got there, I was told that it had been rescheduled for the 19th. I pointed out that nobody had bothered telling me, and that I'd taken the day off work. Admittedly, I'd taken the day off mostly so I could play Portal all morning, but they didn't know that. I was finally allowed to see a registrar (not a consultant) who filled in a form and told me to come back in 2 months' time.

Is this normal? I've essentially been on a waiting list to see an NHS consultant since November last year. I wouldn't even be on Clomid yet, had I not gone private.

But, anyway, we've decided to give it another three months, and then try a few cycles of IUI, since it's only £100 more than a monitored cycle.


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

That doesn't sound right Mrs. Canyou not still get the appointment with the consultant on the 19th?  maybe its because you have been having the diagnostic tests privately? 

My consultant  appointment wasn't like that, he gave me three months of diagnostic tests (HSG one month, Tracking scan another and blood tests another) Then he gave me clomid last month as my ovaries aren't working like they should be. 

Maybe different counties do things differently, did they say why they weren't offering more than filling in a form? (good job you have gone private!!)


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i would contact the hosp + ask to keep your re scheduled appointment on the 19th as you want to see the consultant organ grinder rather than the registra monkey

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

mrstrellis said:


> I was disappointed to find the HSG dye isn't blue as I imagined. It's clear: opaque to x-rays but not to visible light.
> 
> Well *I* found it interesting.


  i always imagined it to be blue too  i had mine done when i was asleep too so didnt get a chance to see it

but    for them messing your appointments about


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

cleg said:


> i would contact the hosp + ask to keep your re scheduled appointment on the 19th as you want to see the consultant organ grinder rather than the registra monkey
> 
> xxx


Maybe I'm just not causing any particular concern, especially not after the HSG, and they're just hoping I get pg on my own.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

fair do's hunny if you are comfortable with it then thats what counts 

xxx


----------

